# Tabellen auflisten, die in einer Datenbank enthalten sind



## javaner08 (7. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit Hibernate. Gibt es dort nicht eine Möglichkeit, eine Methode o.Ä. die mir eine Liste mit allen in der Datenbank enthaltenen Tabellen zurück liefert ?

Ich habe schon u.a. im "GetSessionFactory"-Objekt nach einer entsprechenen Methode gesucht, aber nichts gefunden....


----------



## velaluka (7. Okt 2009)

Hallo,
ja von der Session die Connection holen und dort dann die DatabaseMetadata. Die hat eine Methode getTable(....)
Ciao velaluka


----------



## javaner08 (8. Okt 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. So hab ich das versucht.... : 		

Session mysession = hibernateDB.getSessionFactory().openSession();
mysession.connection().getMetaData().getTables...

... klappt aber nicht wirklich, weil connection   "deprecated" ist.


----------



## SlaterB (8. Okt 2009)

und wenn man in der API bei der Methode nachliest, sieht man sogar, was stattdessen ohne Warning geht
Hibernate Core 3.3.2.GA Javadocs


----------



## velaluka (8. Okt 2009)

Hallo,
also etwa so in der Art:

```
session.doWork(
    new Work() {
        public void execute(Connection con) {
           // con.getDatabaseMetadata()
           // Hier die Arbeit mit der Connection ausführen......

        }
    }
);
```
Ciao velaluka


----------



## javaner08 (8. Okt 2009)

Hmmm.... ich bin Euch ja echt dankbar, dass Ihr mir helfen wollt, aber im Moment komme ich da nicht weiter.
Zu dem Link zu der Hibernate-API : Da komme ich doch an die DatabaseMetadata auch wieder nur über die Connection ran und die ist immer noch depracted.
Und das Code-Beispiel mit dem "doWork"... : Ich weiss nicht, wie das gehen soll.
Soll ich mir da eine eigene Klasse namens "Work" basteln, die dann die session casted oder wie soll das da weiter gehen ?


----------



## SlaterB (8. Okt 2009)

siehe Antwort von 8:56, falls übersehen


----------



## velaluka (8. Okt 2009)

Hallo,
Work ist ein Interface. Du must also eine Implementierung des Interfaces reinreichen. Hier eben Anonym. Die Hibernate Api ruft dann zur gegebener Zeit die Execute Metode auf und reicht dir netter Weise eine Connection rein 
Und das ist dann die Stelle an der du mit deinen Metadaten loslegen kannst......
Alle Klarheiten beseitigt :autsch:
sonst fragen 
Ciao velaluka


----------



## javaner08 (8. Okt 2009)

nein, hab die Antwort 8:56 nicht übersehen, hab's damit nur leider nicht hingekriegt. eclipse gibt einen Fehler aus, über QuickFix schlägt er dann vor, eine Klasse namens "Work" zu erzeugen... nur wenn ich ihn die erzeugen lasse, dann "meckert" er wieder wg. dem "doWork"... letztendlich bekomme ich das über die Lösung auch nicht hin.
Sorry, aber das sind grad meine ersten "Geh-Versuche" mit Hibernate....


----------



## javaner08 (8. Okt 2009)

velaluka hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Work ist ein Interface. Du must also eine Implementierung des Interfaces reinreichen. Hier eben Anonym. Die Hibernate Api ruft dann zur gegebener Zeit die Execute Metode auf und reicht dir netter Weise eine Connection rein
> Und das ist dann die Stelle an der du mit deinen Metadaten loslegen kannst......
> Alle Klarheiten beseitigt :autsch:
> ...



(da haben sich jetzt meine letzte Antwort und Deine Antwort "überschnitten", ich versuch's gleich nochmal... danke erstmal .)


----------



## javaner08 (8. Okt 2009)

velaluka hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Work ist ein Interface. Du must also eine Implementierung des Interfaces reinreichen. Hier eben Anonym. Die Hibernate Api ruft dann zur gegebener Zeit die Execute Metode auf und reicht dir netter Weise eine Connection rein
> Und das ist dann die Stelle an der du mit deinen Metadaten loslegen kannst......
> Alle Klarheiten beseitigt :autsch:
> ...





> sonst fragen



na das Angebot nehm' ich doch gerne an...

wenn ich mir Deinen doWork-Code-Schnipsel bei mir rein kopiere und dann "add unimplemented methods" auf "Work" ausführen lasse, dann bekomme ich diverse Methoden generiert : execute, getName, getEnqueueTime usw...

Wo kommt also dieses Work-Interface her ? Ist das ein Bestandteil von session ?
Wenn ich auf "doWork" den "QuickFix" laufen lasse, dann schlägt er "Add Cast to session" vor... wenn ich das dann durchführen lasse, geht eigentlich gar nichts mehr. Was läuft da falsch ? Muss ich ggf. irgendwas importieren oder sowas ?
Bei der session handelt es sich jedenfalls um org.hibernate.session, also sollte doch eigentlich richtig sein...

Außerdem bekomme ich noch ein Fehler bei "public void execute(Connection con) {", weil er "Connection" noch nicht kennt. Welche Connection muss importiert werden ?
com.sun.corba...connection ?
java.sql.connection ?


----------



## SlaterB (8. Okt 2009)

anscheinend hast du
com.sun.corba.se.spi.orbutil.threadpool.Work
importiert und nicht 
org.hibernate.jdbc.Work

wenn man solche Dinge nicht auseinanderhält, dann muss ja zwangsläufig alles zerbechen,

gut möglich, dass
org.hibernate.jdbc.Work
bei dir gar nicht vorhanden ist, 
erst in Version 3.3.2.GA
https://www.hibernate.org/6.html

-------

> Welche Connection muss importiert werden ?
> com.sun.corba...connection ?
> java.sql.connection ? 

hmm, eine gute Frage im SQL-Bereich, 
zudem ist in der API genau festgelegt, welche Klasse es ist..

also vielleicht erklärt dir ja wirklich jemand jeden Schritt einzeln,
anderenfalls musst du doch vorher mit Denken anfangen, 
paar Grundkenntnisse sind erforderlich, bevor man sich an solche Themen traut


----------



## javaner08 (8. Okt 2009)

> gut möglich, dass
> org.hibernate.jdbc.Work
> bei dir gar nicht vorhanden ist,
> erst in Version 3.3.2.GA



Mist ! Hab' gerade mal nachgeschaut und meine Hibernate-Version ist irgendwas mit 3.2....

Das ist dann jetzt wohl aber auch die Erklärung dafür, dass ich an "Work" nicht heran gekommen bin und hier so blöd fragen musste... ich werde mich dann jetzt erst einmal um einen Hibernate-Update bemühen.


----------



## velaluka (8. Okt 2009)

Hallo,
scheint ja so als wenn du jetzt auf dem richtigen Weg bist. Aber eine Frage hätte ich dann doch mal:

Die Methode connection() ist Deprecated aber das Interface Work ist nicht vorhanden?
Hätte ja erwartet das in der 3.2 Version die Methode noch nicht Deprecated ist und deswegen das Interface nicht vorhanden......
Nicht das du unterschiedliche Hibernate Version vermischt.  

@SlaterB


> also vielleicht erklärt dir ja wirklich jemand jeden Schritt einzeln,
> anderenfalls musst du doch vorher mit Denken anfangen,


javaner08 macht auf mich nicht den Eindruck als bräuchte er eine Gehhilfe
Aber manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.....

Ciao velalulka


----------



## SlaterB (8. Okt 2009)

> erst in Version 3.3.2.GA
von mir war auch nur geraten, ich habe 2.5 oder so, da ist das Interface nicht dabei


----------



## javaner08 (9. Okt 2009)

(bin bis jetzt leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, mich hiermit weiter zu beschäftigen. Ich muss hier die Einarbeitung in Java auch eher "nebenbei" machen, in der Hauptsache hab' ich halt auch einen Job, um den ich mich kümmern muss...  Die oben angedeutete "Denkfaulheit" sehe ich bei mir nicht, eher Zeitmangel. 
Aber wie dem auch sei : Ich werde hier weiter dran bleiben, das mit der neuen Hibernate-Version mal ausprobieren und mich dann Anfang nächster Woche wieder melden. Bis dahin : Schönes Wochenende ! )


----------



## javaner08 (16. Okt 2009)

> > > erst in Version 3.3.2.GA
> 
> 
> von mir war auch nur geraten, ich habe 2.5 oder so, da ist das Interface nicht dabei



War aber gut geraten   ich bin jetzt nach einer Woche zeitlich endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen, mich mit dieser Problematik zu beschäftigen und nachdem ich auf Hibernate 3.3 upgedated habe, funktionierte diese Sache auf einmal völlig reibungslos bei mir.

Sieht man auch schon daran, dass man bei Hibernate 3.2 schon mit folgender Zeile : import org.hibernate.jdbc.Work;  auf einen Fehler stösst, ab Hibernate 3.3 dagegen kann "Work" importiert werden und der von velaluka weiter oben gepostete Code funktioniert dann auch einwandfrei.

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, hier zu helfen !


----------

